# rapido 742f



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

:?: hi sue and myself are due to collect our first MH on monday ,sue said it ticked all her boxes!( who am I to argue) it is a rapido 742f 2004, does anyone out there own on and have you any hard learnt lessons we could benefit from. Most of us would like hindsight to be foresight but please don't say "don't do it!!!" :lol:


----------

